# Golf4/Corrado/Jetta MK4 or 3 KIT's and bumper sets.



## BigMatt951 (Jun 30, 2017)

for sale$$
in a storage unit purchase , I came across around or more than 
50 pc all VW imported kit pieces. like new.

as well as with some BMW 3s/m3/e46, And AUDI a3/a6 kit bumper sets.

in general all compact or same size. Euro racing year styles.. : prime years of 89-06 ' will fit most models alike.
VW years vary . MK stuff is 00 and 06, Corrado is all 2k' and 95 or 96', and Golf kits will fit corrado hatch styles in yrs 89-96'... 

*I do have a Corrado/golf kit I cannot remember the kit name , it was Long and started with an M in german. I did see the kit sell for over 3k$. I have the complete kit with side panels.*


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

Any pictures of the parts for sale.


----------

